# how to replace cold start injectors



## metalx (Jan 3, 2012)

hi i have a 91 300zx wich is hard as hell to start when cold. its just stalls rand i have to give it gas and hold it at 2k rpms for a few mins befor i can go. im pretty sure its the cold start injectors any guilds on how to replace this and the main 6 fuel injectors?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Your 91 is a Z32, this forum is for Z31s.

I don't think any VG30 came with cold start injectors. Check your coolant temp sender.


----------

